# There is hope



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

For those of us involved in rescue, sometimes it seems like nothing will ever change. It can very discouraging. BUT there is hope. On the front page of the Orange County Register, our county paper, it was announced that 5 cities since September of 2011 have banned the sale of puppy mill dogs in pet stores! :chili::aktion033:
Sadly, the Southern California Vet Society officially came out against these laws. Idiots. They state that such laws will only cause people to go out of the city and maybe eventually out of California (gasp) to get a dog. Such shortsightedness is amazing. It has to start somewhere. First the city, then yes, hopefully the state. And I very much doubt that people will drive out of the state to get a dog. Most pet store buys are impulse buys anyways and now there will be some regulation as to who adopts a dog because the pups at the pet stores are now going to be rescued dogs and the adoption will be monitored by rescues. I hope this catches on like wildfire.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Well it is definitely a step in the right direction, FINALLY!!! Thank you for sharing Gigi.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:aktion033: Nice to hear good news when it comes to this stuff. There really need to be strict laws in all states. I also hope that all states catch on too.

Thanks for sharing this great info GiGi. :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you know if this is a first or if any other areas have this law?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Do you know if this is a first or if any other areas have this law?


Other areas do but we are amongst the first. San Fransisco passed a much stricter law some time back. The coalition that helped to bring this about is active in other states as well


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea for your county and boo for the state, Gigi. But each small step is still a victory. Wish we could get Betty White to beat them up about it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so shocked that the So. Cali Vet Society opposed the puppy mill ban?!?!! 

That is such an awesome vision that rescues will be in these "pet stores" instead of puppy mill dogs-- I hope this becomes a permanent reality and continues to spread


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Baby steps, but glad for Orange County. Now we need to work on our State laws. It is frustrating that so many "educated" people just dont get it. The vets need to all volunteer at the shelters that put so many animals to death. Might be a change of mind?? Maybe..


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

This is definitely a great news! I hope this would become widespread soon. Too many innocent animals have already suffered because of people's greed. To hear that something is finally being done to get rid of the puppy-mill industry is very uplifting!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing... this is good news... since CA usually sets the example for the rest of the states!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Protesting puppy stores is what makes the change happen.*

Here's some pictures of my husband and I protesting with the Companion Animal Protection Society in front of a puppy store in Newport Beach Orange County last summer. CAPS had clear evidence that the supply of pups came from mid west puppy mills - and of course the owners lied to customers about the pups. The store is now out of business. Make a big stink about the sale of puppy mill dogs in pet stores and you will see change. We always protest with some AMA Rescues in tow - there you will see Peli (the blind dog with sunnies) and Birdie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the good news :grouphug:


----------

